# I want more "Thanks"



## kundalini (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 8, 2010)

You've been drinking stop-bath shooters again haven't you?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 8, 2010)

Me two!


----------



## Sisco (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks. 
No, really, Thanks.


"Thank you" in many languages

Its all I got.....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd thank tired iron too, but I used 'em all up for the day. : (


----------



## Geaux (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks!


lol


----------



## chito beach (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks all the way around!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 8, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'd thank tired iron too, but I used 'em all up for the day. : (


Well, it wasn't stop-bath shooters, but close enough for government work.  :lmao:



Geaux said:


> Thanks!


 I'm done for the day according the the official guidelines (only 3x), but I'll catch you up, and any others, once the gates open up again.


For all those waiting in the wings, your time is gonna come.  Please let it be known your participation is appreciated.
​


----------



## Greasy (Nov 8, 2010)

&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1610;&#1575; &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Nov 8, 2010)

This thread sucks, I am not thanking anyone in here.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 8, 2010)

When this thread gets deleted, will our thanksgiving disappear?


----------



## Overread (Nov 8, 2010)

Haven't you guys already had "National Eat a Turkey" day this year?


----------



## chito beach (Nov 8, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> This thread sucks, I am not thanking anyone in here.



Hey Thanks!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 8, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> This thread sucks, I am not thanking anyone in here.


 I would like to thank you for participating in the fact that you have no inclination to participate.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 8, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> When this thread gets deleted, will our thanksgiving disappear?


 


Overread said:


> Haven't you guys already had "National Eat a Turkey" day this year?


 Well since there is a common thread between these two replies, I have to comment that the govenor of NC has declared that November in now officially Sweet Pototo month in NC.  Yeeee Haaawww.  I do loves me some sweet potatos.

Hang on...... anybody remember how Dan Quayle spelled it?  Is there an "e" on the end or not?  I get confused.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 8, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> This thread sucks, I am not thanking anyone in here.


 Bite me, but you're getting thanked anyway you SOB.  Now pi$$ off and go away.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2010)

Here you go,man.


----------



## RobNZ (Nov 9, 2010)

I  gave you a thanks kundalini just because you had reference to floyd and led zep in the same post.

Thats like music porn!!


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 9, 2010)

Way to abuse the thanks system. Now no one is going to take me seriously.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 9, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Way to abuse the thanks system. _*Now*_ no one is going to take me seriously.


 
That rather pre-supposes that anyone did previously...


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 9, 2010)

tirediron said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Way to abuse the thanks system. _*Now*_ no one is going to take me seriously.
> ...


 
Why don't you go pre-supposes yourself.


----------



## AgentDrex (Nov 9, 2010)

You thankful bass-terds...If I could thank myself, I'd never leave the house...


----------



## Opher (Nov 9, 2010)

I would just like to take a moment to say thanks to all you amazing thankers out there


----------



## Rosshole (Nov 9, 2010)

lots of thanking going on in here...


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Nov 9, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Darkhunter139 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread sucks, I am not thanking anyone in here.
> ...



Wow thanks man!


----------



## vtf (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm jealous in that I didn't think of it first.


----------



## Destin (Nov 9, 2010)

I want me some more thanks!! Help brotha out?


----------



## AgentDrex (Nov 9, 2010)

I gave out all I can today, sorry...no thanks for you...one week


----------



## Infidel (Nov 9, 2010)

Destin said:


> I want me some more thanks!! Help brotha out?



I lived in Buffalo for 6 years, so here you go!


----------



## Destin (Nov 9, 2010)

Infidel said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > I want me some more thanks!! Help brotha out?
> ...



Thanks man!! What part of buffalo?

And I'm sure you know exactly how I feel about now, with the inevitable onset of winter  No snow yet, but its flippin cold!!


----------



## Arch (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmmm im not sure i like this thread.... :raisedbrow:


----------



## Overread (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not sure I know what's going on in it anymore!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 9, 2010)

Arch said:


> Hmmm im not sure i like this thread.... :raisedbrow:


 Sorry mate, not harm intended.  Just having a bit of a laugh last night.

But I do have a question......

My "Thanks" button has been removed?  Was I a bad boy? ... or is it on a 24 hour clock and it will return later tonight?      I've never tried to tax the Thanks function to this point.

Thanks Arch.

.... and to all those that replied, Thanks.  Over 400 views is hilarious.       Thanks to you as well.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 9, 2010)

Arch said:


> Hmmm im not sure i like this thread.... :raisedbrow:


Why not? You even got thanked for posting in it! :lmao:

Yes, kundalini, you only can thank so many people a day. It helps avert thanking fraud!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Bitter.   :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Nov 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> This thread made me giggle after a HORRID day in Philadelphia... and for THAT... I *THANK YOU!!!!*  :hug::


 
But Philadelphia is such a wonderful place!


----------



## Rekd (Nov 9, 2010)

tirediron said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Way to abuse the thanks system. _*Now*_ no one is going to take me seriously.
> ...



^^^ A deserved _Thanks_ if ever there was one! (And a LOL, too.)

 Book-worthy :lmao:

And if anyone has any thanks left... I'm feeling thankless.


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the chuckle. I love how Arch got "thanked" for voicing his skepticism. Hope the world isn't going to end. It brings to mind the Adam's book, "So Long, and Thanks for all the fish".


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Nov 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Darkhunter139 said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



Haha yeah I go to school there.  I don't mind it as much as some people do but I never really venture out of center city.


----------



## Greasy (Nov 10, 2010)

Chalk one up for Philly suburbanites who are scared to go anywhere near the city.


----------



## hamburger. (Nov 10, 2010)

hey, thanks:hug::


----------



## hamburger. (Nov 10, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkhunter139 said:
> ...



I'm usually in northern liberties alot, the city isn't so bad.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 10, 2010)

ldman:


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 10, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread made me giggle after a HORRID day in Philadelphia... and for THAT... I *THANK YOU!!!!*  :hug::
> ...


 
No thanks for that one...


----------



## Dao (Nov 10, 2010)

Arch said:


> Hmmm im not sure i like this thread.... :raisedbrow:


Like it or not.  You will get thanks either ways!


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll give "Thanks" to the moderator that locks this thread.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 10, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> I'll give "Thanks" to the moderator that locks this thread.


 
Why? It's a fun thread!


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 10, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give "Thanks" to the moderator that locks this thread.
> ...


 
I just don't think I can handle this much fun in one day.... 

With all the deleting emails, listening to office politics, smelling the ham, bologna, and cheese panini the guy in the office next to me is making on his Foreman, waiting in line at the water cooler with the guy that takes a break every 15 mintues to hot box a Pall Mall, and wondering if I'll be the one walking behind the fatty with the polyester pants when the friction causes her to spontaneously combust going on.... Well, getting to click a "thanks" buttom might just be what puts me over the edge on my daily "fun" ration.


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 10, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Boomn4x4 said:
> ...



Sounds like you have a thankless job.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 10, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...




BUT he has one!  not like millions in this country


----------



## chito beach (Nov 10, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Boomn4x4 said:
> ...



thanks for the laugh  :thumbup:


----------



## Bram (Nov 10, 2010)

Well how about thanking new people that just joined the thread?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 10, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Boomn4x4 said:
> ...


 
Oh, because your job sucks, you want to ruin the fun for everyone else?

I'd tell you how awful my job is, but I gotta get back to work, and the movie I was watching.





Bram said:


> Well how about thanking new people that just joined the thread?


Remember to thank them in return. :lmao:


----------



## Bram (Nov 10, 2010)

"thanks" bitter. XD


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 10, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Oh, because your job sucks, you want to ruin the fun for everyone else?


 
My bad.... when you said that clicking on a "thanks" button was fun... I thought you were being sarcastic.

I'm going to get back to following the fatty around.... I'm pretty sure I saw smoke coming from her crotch when she was waiting for the Snickers bar to drop out of the vending machine.... Its going to happen sooner or later, and I'll be damned if I'm not there to see it.... carry on.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 10, 2010)

You really need to get a shot of that when/if it happens.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 10, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, because your job sucks, you want to ruin the fun for everyone else?
> ...


To clarify, I said the THREAD was fun.



> I'm going to get back to following the fatty around.... I'm pretty sure I saw smoke coming from her crotch when she was waiting for the Snickers bar to drop out of the vending machine.... Its going to happen sooner or later, and I'll be damned if I'm not there to see it.... carry on.


 
Are you like, 12?


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 10, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 
I think he has a thankless job.


----------



## inTempus (Nov 10, 2010)

I want in on some of this love!


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 10, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Are you like, 12?


 
Did a guy who just spent the last 48 hours following a thread so he could click a "thanks" button because it is "fun" just ask if I was 12?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 10, 2010)

Yup.

So, are you?


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope.
Are you?


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Nov 10, 2010)

hamburger. said:


> Darkhunter139 said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
Its really not.  Its reputation is a lot worse then it actually is imo.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 10, 2010)

No, your mom!


----------



## Rekd (Nov 10, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Sounds like you have a thankless job.



No, that's my job. 



inTempus said:


> I want in on some of this love!



Consider yourself "loved".


----------



## kundalini (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 11, 2010)

Wait, I want some thanks too!!! Thanks


----------



## kundalini (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## kundalini (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## oldmacman (Nov 12, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Nope.
> Are you?



I think he means that you have also been following the thread, even though you consider it to not be fun.


----------



## supraman215 (Nov 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Darkhunter139 said:
> 
> 
> > hamburger. said:
> ...



another PA THREADJACK 

It is fun to hang out in. 

The schools are no good. Are you a substitute teacher?


----------



## cfusionpm (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## kundalini (Jan 27, 2011)

We can't let this thread die with Gummy Worms, can we?

I only need one more to have all my dreams come true. If I could get only just one more Thanks, I'll run twenty red lights in your honor. Thank ya Jesus, thank ya lawd. Even if you all don't see fit to push that little Thanks button, that's all right. It's just that Gummy Worms cannot win the day and I ask you to kindly respond with a simple comment, such as.... I like to dunk my Oreos in milk or Everything sits on a Ritz or PB&J or Grits and red eye gravy or Guinness and Tia Maria or .......... [video=youtube;LXBLHTq390k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXBLHTq390k"]*tequila* [/video]or ....... fill in the blank.


Thanks.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 27, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 27, 2011)

The task has been set Bitter.  Thanks.


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

I need thanks!!  :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Jan 27, 2011)

mishele said:


> I need thanks!! :lmao:


 You dirty little girl.......    

Thanks.


BTW, you know this is a saved image on many a computer HARD drive.


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope to make a dirty Birthday card out of it at some point....lol  But for right now....I'll take THANK YOUS....lol:hug::

I have to take a new one........this one is getting old!!

Nipple = thanks..........right? :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Jan 27, 2011)

mishele said:


> Nipple = thanks..........right? :lmao:


 Who am I to contradict that?

.... but the lowering of the knickers on the left side is................ ummm.......... the frayed hem, the butterfly effect,  the slight separation, ............. ahhhhhhhhhh.


Again, thanks.


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

K.....anything for you....

You should see the out takes of that shoot....lol


----------



## kundalini (Jan 27, 2011)

It seems we have a few admirers Mish.  Shall we continue?   I hope hubby is otherwise occupied.   

BTW, I'll take the outtakes.  You can e-mail them to me at OU812.orgy


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

Hubby doesn't care....lol. "State of confusion"is a little far away to be worried about....lol


----------



## Overread (Jan 27, 2011)

kundalini said:


> BTW, I'll take the outtakes.



Now don't be selfish - this is a photography forum so we should all have the chance to have a look at the out-takes - purely for giving Mish some helpful advice and stuffs -- yah..


----------



## Vagabond Photos (Jan 27, 2011)

You're welcome?


----------



## simonydes (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 27, 2011)

It is far better to give than to receive....screw that, I'll take some!


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

Overread said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I'll take the outtakes.
> ...




I deleted many of the out takes but let me see what I can come up w/.....lol


----------



## kundalini (Jan 27, 2011)

mishele said:


> [......but let me see what I can come up w/.....lol


 Likewise, I'm sure.


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 27, 2011)

mishele said:


> I need thanks!! :lmao:


 
This is you???

      :goodvibe:


Thank you!!


----------



## v3nom (Jan 27, 2011)

You got it


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 28, 2011)

kundalini said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I need thanks!! :lmao:
> ...


 
Actually, it's also been distributed to all ATF employees and posted on the walls.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 28, 2011)

mishele said:


> Hubby doesn't care....lol. "State of confusion"is a little far away to be worried about....lol


 
What about the state of Denial. That's where I live.


----------



## Bram (Jan 28, 2011)

Are those available for us up north? Sure would be a shame not to share the "thanks" and the love :lmao:


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 28, 2011)

Bram said:


> Are those available for us up north? Sure would be a shame not to share the "thanks" and the love :lmao:


 
Peopl from Canadia need not apply.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't like to be thanked.  It puts a burden of returned thanks on me, and I'm a *#&$*(@ unthankful &*#$(@#(*@.


----------



## Bram (Jan 28, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Are those available for us up north? Sure would be a shame not to share the "thanks" and the love :lmao:
> ...


 
That didn't make any sense. lol


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 28, 2011)

It's because you're from canadia.


----------



## Bram (Jan 28, 2011)

I actually just reside here.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 28, 2011)

Bram said:


> I actually just reside here.


 
If it walks like a canuk, talks like a canuck and and lives in Canadia, it must be a duck....er canuck...er Canadi_e_n.


----------



## Bram (Jan 28, 2011)

I wear my homeland colors with pride VI. Don't question that. Ever.
I'm so proud to be dutch I even waited in a room as a minority to receive my PR card.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 28, 2011)

Bram said:


> I wear my homeland colors with pride VI. Don't question that. Ever.
> I'm so proud to be dutch I even waited in a room as a minority to receive my PR card.


 
tl;dr. Don't believe it. I'm a skeptic by nature.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 28, 2011)

I have to Thank everybody.  After all this time on TPF, this is the first thread I started that hit 3 digits.  I can now spend my golden years with a contented smile on my face.

Thank You   ALL












BTW, that contented smile is because I'll be wearing Depends and don't care if I $hit myself.


----------

